# PFF Ft. McRee raft up!!



## LITECATCH

ok, here is the thread to see how many people would like to do a forum raft up. we can fry fish and grill stuff. so let's pick a date and get the planning started.


----------



## Ocean Man

I will come unless something unforeseen comes up. I can bring a fish cooker or 2 and fry up a bunch of fish. I can also transport some people if needed.


----------



## Telum Pisces

What time frame are we talking about? End of October? In November? Before too long the weather may start getting those cold nights every once in a while.


----------



## talleyban

We will be able to attend!!! Just let us know what we need to bring.

Shawn & Heather


----------



## parrothead

We can be there. Just let us know a little ahead of time so we can make arraingments(?) Sounds good.

Scott


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

why not join us there next weekend Oct. 13-14, 2007 at the !st PFF Shark Tourney, cookout, camping get together ay Ft. McCrae.?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic836-35-1.aspx


----------



## talleyban

> *johnsonbeachbum (10/4/2007)*why not join us there next weekend Oct. 13-14, 2007 at the !st PFF Shark Tourney, cookout, camping get together ay Ft. McCrae.?
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic836-35-1.aspx[/quote]
> 
> I second....
> 
> Do we have a third?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Can't make it that weekend. But that's not to say anyone that wants to get out there on those dates shouldn't. We just needed to make some further out plans to get a big group together.


----------



## Halfmoon

Any dates yet?? Needs to be soon before it gets cold!!


----------



## tkdaddy

would love to bring the family


----------



## captgoody

Hmmmm. I wonder if my bike will make it there.... :doh


----------



## Last Chance

I will be out there 13-14 for the shark tourny but still think we need more time to get a really family oriented get together planned.I would like to get the whole family out for it.Just my 02 cents


----------



## Murphy's Law

Sounds good to me Scott. Just need to do it on a weekend that C shift is off.


----------



## Sig

Cold weather shouldn't slow us down. Best times ever at Ft. McRee was around a big fire...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Last Chance (10/4/2007)*I will be out there 13-14 for the shark tourny but still think we need more time to get a really family oriented get together planned.I would like to get the whole family out for it.Just my 02 cents


These aremy thoughts as well. Maybe the first or second weekend in November. What say everyone. Don't worry if you don't have a ride out there. We will get you there.

Jon


----------



## konz

Well you guys know that I'll go! Hey is anybody camping out at mcree during the shark tourney?


----------



## Last Chance

> *konz (10/5/2007)*Well you guys know that I'll go! Hey is anybody camping out at mcree during the shark tourney?


Bigfishrookie,and myself may camp.I have not checked with him to see what his schedule is like for that weekend.Ray are you guys camping?


----------



## pensadawg

I would love to have a family event. I can bring implements and transport some as well. Rick


----------



## konz

Yeah man I'll be camping out there! I believe Clay is too.


----------



## bamasam

Sounds like a plan to me and will give me some leverage into talking the wife into a trip. She loved Matts coconut batter last time. :letsdrink I will bring my brother and his kids and will help with transporting anybody that needs a ride.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Well, what kind of date looks good for everyone to camp out. One of the weekends in November? Not Thanksgiving weekend, but any of the others. 

Jon


----------



## Last Chance

I can't speak for anyone else Nov. will be alot better for me,we have the shark tourny this weekend then the pickens clean up right after.I will try to make it either way.


----------



## bamasam

Any time after Nov 2nd is good for me after band is finnished.


----------



## Murphy's Law

How does the week end of November 16th sound.


----------



## Boardfeet

Sounds great to me I can bring a fish cooker, fish, and anyone that needs a ride. I'll have the Bertram here by then!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

I can give rides if need be also.


----------



## 60hertz

Sounds great. The family and I have wanted to camp out there - plus, I'm a newbie here and I've never really met any of y'all.



I've penciled in 11/16 on the Family calendar.


----------



## Telum Pisces

The weekend of November 16th sounds good. I can give rides out there to anyone that wants to go.

Jon


----------



## bamasam

I wont be able to make it until saturday evening but will be there.

If anyone needs a tent I have some extras.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bamasam (10/9/2007)*I wont be able to make it until saturday evening but will be there.
> 
> If anyone needs a tent I have some extras.


It will be up in the air whether I can get out there either Friday or Saturday night. Probably will only be one night though due to having someone watch our little one. Saturday night will be easier on me due to having to work on Friday. I have already mentioned this to my wife and she is just as excited about finally camping out there. We haven't camped out there in about 3 years.

Jon


----------



## bamasam

Saturday night would be great Jon. I am bring the wife and my 13 yr old son and probably my brother and his 13 yr old girl and 16 yr old boy. We have extra tents if anyone needs one and a small generator and plenty of propane lanterns. We did it Memorial day and everyone had a blast.

On a side note if you are coming in at night remember that at low tide it gets REAL shallow:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces

I can and will supply the firewood for the entire weekend. I will need some help getting enough out there, but this dead monster is coming down either next week or the following week. If I can't come Friday evening someone can come get some to take out there and more for themselves if they want it. I am having it cut down and cut up, but not hauled away. So if anyone is in need of firewood for the winter, come and get it after it's cut down. There should be plenty for the PFF raftup an for others to come get.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Knot a Yacht (10/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bamasam (10/9/2007)*I wont be able to make it until saturday evening but will be there.
> 
> If anyone needs a tent I have some extras.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be up in the air whether I can get out there either Friday or Saturday night. Probably will only be one night though due to having someone watch our little one. Saturday night will be easier on me due to having to work on Friday. I have already mentioned this to my wife and she is just as excited about finally camping out there. We haven't camped out there in about 3 years.
> 
> Jon
Click to expand...

I probably want get to head out until saturday morning myself.


----------



## Last Chance

We should get someone maybe two people with trucks to load them up and come to somewhere like southwind marina area with it so we can run it back and forth from there to the island so we don't have far to go with it.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

I will try and make it.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Last Chance (10/9/2007)*We should get someone maybe two people with trucks to load them up and come to somewhere like southwind marina area with it so we can run it back and forth from there to the island so we don't have far to go with it.


Get some people with a pass to get on the baseto drive it to sherman cove. Real short boat ride.


----------



## Last Chance

> *murphyslaw (10/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Last Chance (10/9/2007)*We should get someone maybe two people with trucks to load them up and come to somewhere like southwind marina area with it so we can run it back and forth from there to the island so we don't have far to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some people with a pass to get on the baseto drive it to sherman cove. Real short boat ride.
Click to expand...



That wouldn't give us enough room to race back and forth.:moon


----------



## mpmorr

> *murphyslaw (10/8/2007)*How does the week end of November 16th sound.


Count me out on that one. Modern Gun open up here, and I never miss a day.:reallycrying


----------



## Last Chance

> *mpmorr (10/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (10/8/2007)*How does the week end of November 16th sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Count me out on that one. Modern Gun open up here, and I never miss a day.:reallycrying
Click to expand...



So bring the gun and we will draw straws to see which lucky person gets to wear the antlers and run around on the island.Who said a campout/bash couldn't be fun.:moon I draw first.lol


----------



## bonita dan

> *mpmorr (10/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (10/8/2007)*How does the week end of November 16th sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Count me out on that one. Modern Gun open up here, and I never miss a day.:reallycrying
Click to expand...

Heck Mike,bring it with ya. It's legal here as long as the right person:doh animal gets shot:shedevil I'll make it over,just got to put a patch in the ole raft:letsdrink


----------



## chum-chum

Since recent storms have filled in sand around island by ft mcrae is there still enough draft for bigger boats and enough space to beach anchor up the anticipated crowd.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *chum-chum (10/9/2007)*Since recent storms have filled in sand around island by ft mcrae is there still enough draft for bigger boats and enough space to beach anchor up the anticipated crowd.


Plenty of deep water and space. But what size boat are we talking about? The area directly in front of the fort entrance is deep all the way up to the shore. It drops off to 8+ feet just about 8 feet from shore over there.

Jon


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sounds like yet another fun time! My work is suffering from all these fun times I am trying to schedule in!

Hope all of you know about the lil Unofficial PFFShark Tourney goin on this weekend, and we already got a good size crowd campin out there. Were bringin plenty of wood to keep our fire goin, and if things go right we should have plenty of shark to deep fry or grill!


----------



## bamasam

Clay bring some chum and lets see if we can drag a few in that night.

I wonder if I brought my halogen stand lights and generator and shone it in the water near the rocks if it would draw in the fish?


----------



## SheYakFishr

Wooohooooo... I've got the date penned in! Sounds like a BLAST!!! Count me in!!! 

I might try to bring my 9 yr old grandson if he's not doing anything.. cuz I KNOW he would LOVE IT!!!....









What is needed?


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

We've been wanting to go camping ourselves. Never camped out there, always at blackwater river. Is there plenty of room for tents and such? Hell, might sleep in the boat! When it gets a little closer, I'll know for sure. Like has been previously said, let us know what needs to be brought. I could transport firewood, or anything else for that matter...


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *N-Reel-Trouble (10/15/2007)* Is there plenty of room for tents and such?


Plenty of room.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *N-Reel-Trouble (10/15/2007)*We've been wanting to go camping ourselves. Never camped out there, always at blackwater river. Is there plenty of room for tents and such? Hell, might sleep in the boat! When it gets a little closer, I'll know for sure. Like has been previously said, let us know what needs to be brought. I could transport firewood, or anything else for that matter...


Mark it on the calendar and come on out. If you have never camped out at Ft. McRee, it's a blast. Especially if we can get a big group out there. There is plenty of room for tents. This will be the first camping trip we have had with the WA and we will be sleeping in the boat. And by November, the summer campers are gone and we should pretty much have the place to ourselves. 

I will in fact only be able to get out there Saturday and stay Saturday night.

Jon


----------



## LibertyCall

I'm in for November 16th. I'll be out there all Friday as well, so anyone who needs help ferrying just say the word. Anyone who is "in between boats" but wants to go, we'll get you out there.

Doug


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Alright, call me a retard, but isn't Ft. McRee just to the west of the pass? In that little cove that gets deep fast...



I just double checked on googlemaps and it says Ft Mcree is about 3 miles to the east of the pass???



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=ft+mcree&btnG=Search+Maps


----------



## mudflap91

You are correct!! Ft. McRae is just east of the pass.


----------



## LITECATCH

it is the west side of the pass.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *mudflap91 (10/17/2007)*You are correct!! Ft. McRae is just east of the pass.


Uh, that would be Ft. Pickens.oke

Like Litecatch said, it's on the west side of the pass. If you are heading from Pensacola bay to the pass, you will see an inlet just north of the pass and south of Sand, Admiral, Shell, what ever you call it,Island. If coming from the Intercostal, you stay south of the Island to come into the area.

X marks the spot for camping at McRee.


----------



## seacapt

We would love to make it but that's the weekend of the SKA Nationals.:doh


----------



## brnbser

would love to make it also and get some run time on the Luhrs but we'll be at Nationals as well.

When are ya'll headed over Al? Right now we've got reservations Wed-Sun.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> Uh, that would be Ft. Pickens.oke
> 
> Like Litecatch said, it's on the west side of the pass. If you are heading from Pensacola bay to the pass, you will see an inlet just north of the pass and south of Sand, Admiral, Shell, what ever you call it,Island. If coming from the Intercostal, you stay south of the Island to come into the area.
> 
> X marks the spot for camping at McRee.


If you plan on bringing the dog, you better figure on landing and camping on the island, northwest of the red X.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *johnsonbeachbum (10/17/2007)*
> 
> If you plan on bringing the dog, you better figure on landing and camping on the island, northwest of the red X.


That's true. No dogs or glassare allowed on the actual peninsula of Ft. McRee. Depending on who's on the infamous ATV doing the rounds for the park service, you could be $75.00 lighter if they catch you.


----------



## chum-chum

will try to attend. Would like to know whether pff members plan on camping on sand? island or on ft mcrae side. Would like to meet members. went for shark weekend on 14 oct on ft macrae side and people who I met were non members. tks


----------

